# If you read this ebook, you will die. [FREE suspense]



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Introducing a new mind-bending thriller... Read No Evil.
_Free_ through Friday.

#

A new electronically-published fantasy novel is sweeping the nation. Everyone is reading it. Some love it, some hate it, and some vanish without a trace.

High school English teacher Jan Fitzgerald adores literature. But her students have begun to disappear, and somehow this new ebook is responsible. To protect the people she loves, she must discover how the nationwide outbreaks of violence and missing persons could be caused by the latest fiction craze. Jan comes to accept the extraordinary possibility that the ebook connects to a reader's subconscious...

...and uploads instructions.

Jan has no choice but to read the ebook herself, and hope that she can resist its power long enough to unravel the mystery.

And you must read it with her.

#

"It's an ebook about an ebook - that might be the ebook that it's about." - Bruce Holland Rogers, Nebula and World Fantasy Award-winning author


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Steverino -------------------------

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks, Ann!
This is my fourth Book Bazaar thread.  I dig KB.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

To get this baby started, it's a scant $0.99.

A warning: _Read No Evil_ is a challenging novel, with altered text, hidden codes, and other clues that will reward observant readers.

(You've never seen anything like this.)


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

This inspiration for this book comes from _House of Leaves_. I wondered if something like that could be done electronically.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

INteresting concept, good luck with the new title!


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks, J.S.!

_Read No Evil_ is free today and tomorrow (Tuesday the 20th and Wednesday the 21st).


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

About 1000 people in the US and UK got their free copy of Read No Evil.

I hope you got your free copy last week. If not, no worries; it's just 99 cents.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Strange reviews are starting to come in.
One says:  "Inexplicably in the middle of this book I turned a page and got a black screen. Those who have ventured to read it will understand how troubling that might be."
Another says: "Warning: reading this may be detrimental to your health especially if you are pregnant."


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

What an interesting premise. I'll have to go check this out.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks Carrie!

A review on Goodreads notes the weirdness:  "I found myself reading into the early hours of the morning to finish it, just unable to stop (and anyone who reads the book will notice how ironic that is)."


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Says another review on Amazon: "This is the future we all fear that incorporates modern technology."


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

I can't help but feel like this is another version of UR by Stephen King. Not knocking the book, I have not read it just wondering what makes it different.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

I haven't read _UR_ either, although I'm a King fan. _UR_ seems to be about a magic Kindle from another universe. Interesting, but nothing like my book.

_Read No Evil_ is about an ebook from the latest indie author -- someone named Johnny Gedanken. No one knows who he is. No one has ever seen him. But his fantasy novel, _The Scroll of the Old Dark_, has swept its way to the top of the sales ranks. There's just one problem.

It drives its readers insane.


----------



## Rob Smith (May 14, 2012)

So if I don't read the ebook do I become immortal?


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

No, Rob. You'll die anyway. 

But a select few who read _The Scroll of the Old Dark_ (the ones who vanish entirely) experience a fate worse than death.

And it's up to high school teacher Jan Fitzgerald to save them.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Jan comes to accept the extraordinary possibility that the ebook connects to a reader's subconscious...

...and uploads instructions.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

_Read No Evil _ is free through Friday.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Here is one reviewer's favorite line in the book:

"Because if she was right - if the ebook simply exploited the emotional power of the written word in a way never seen before - then whatever happened, however this calamity turned out...there was no way that the written word could survive."


----------



## Jay Walken (Feb 7, 2013)

Fantastic title, cover, and subject line.
congrats, good luck!


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks, Jay!

Straight up: I write unusual fiction... but this is the strangest novel I've ever written.


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

LOL awesome title... but you should change it to the title of this forum thread "If You Read This eBook You Will Die!"

I feel this ebook may go viral if it hasn't already


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks, JR. It _wants_ to go viral. Really, really bad. It's actually trying, if you read the reviews. 

If you read this ebook, you will die already appears on the cover. Strangely, it appears inside the ebook, as well.

[Regarding the cover: I took the shot of my own Kindle lying in the street, here in Seattle. My wife was spotter, so I didn't get flattened by Sunday morning traffic. My Kindle survived, too.]


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Funny.
[Sent from my Ghost's iPhone]

The Late Richard Crasta


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your passing, Richard. 

One reviewer at Goodreads called _Read No Evil_ an "überraschend fieser Pageturner," which means


Spoiler



a surprisingly nasty pageturner.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm loving the reviews for this one.

"...you get caught up in the events and have to keep reading to find out if it's really true."


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Another review of Read No Evil says, "Okay, where to start on this one? This book is very hard to describe..."


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

You've read
good books
and bad books.
But you've
read no evil
books.

Until now.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

It's Friday, March 29.

Read No Evil is FREE until midnight.


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

I wonder how many people are going to die!!!!!

Interesting Idea, something like the Ring comes to mind... those old Japanese classics.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Shane!
A lot of people die. 

I was inspired by the metafictive weirdness in _House of Leaves_... but yes, _Read No Evil_ came out a bit like _The Ring_ -- so if you liked _The Ring_, I bet you'll like this.


----------



## FrugalFreebies (Apr 2, 2013)

Sounds interesting! I posted about your book to my FB fan page - and had a reader ask if you had a Nook version?


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you, Frugal Freebies!

Alas, there isn't a Nook version. Since the main character, the high school English teacher January Fitzgerald, reads the mind-altering ebook on her dead neighbor's Kindle (rather than a vague, no-name-brand ereader), I decided to keep Read No Evil on the Kindle only, at least for now, so I don't get review-bombed by rabid Nook, etc., fans who hate the Kindle and/or Amazon.

There may be a print version via Createspace soon. And there's always the Kindle App. Otherwise, three other titles of mine are on the Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/c/steven-w.-white


----------



## FrugalFreebies (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks Steven - I will let her know.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Catherine, I appreciate you passing that on. I "liked" your FB page.

The latest review of _Read No Evil_ says, "This book was really good. Scared me though."

Hee hee. I love my readers.


----------



## FrugalFreebies (Apr 2, 2013)

NP - I am always on the lookout for books my readers might like.
Thanks for the Like!


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Okay, one of the most fun things about _Read No Evil_, aside from designing and writing the novel itself, has been creating this little side story on Twitter:
https://twitter.com/knurdgurl 
It features a minor character and her tweets.

That story is unfolding right now, and only has about a week left to go.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

"This is a book about a book. The book within the book causes people do to unthinkable things. The scary part is... you get to read parts of the book that makes people go nuts."
-- says the latest reviewer, who definitely gets it.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Read No Evil is free until Friday night.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

You've read
good books
and bad books.
But you've
read no evil
books.

Until now.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

The latest review says: "I would recommend it to everyone who likes a good scare."


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

I wrote a cheat-sheet for the cryptography in the novel. It's on my blog, here:
http://noveldog.com/read-no-evil/


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

You've read
good books
and bad books.
But you've
read no evil
books.

Until now.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Free through Friday.
At the moment:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #512 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

It's been a long while, but _Read No Evil_ is free once again! Until Friday, September 19.


----------

